# LPG POI's for Germany



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Tomtom POI list for LPG stations in Germany (& a few in Austria & Switzerland too)...

>TomTom .ov2 download<

>LPG Bitmap image<

>POI Warner .asc download (for other satnav types?)<

These lists are courtesy of the Gas Tankstellen website.

All they ask is that you also print off their feedback cards and give them to the stations you use....

http://www.gas-tankstellen.de/files/lpg-feedback.pdf

Tried sticking it in 'downloads' but couldn't get it to work :?

Pete


----------

